# Grand Jury Declines To Charge Officer In Shooting Death



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Believe Officer Acted in Self-Defense*

A Providence police officer who shot a man to death in September has been cleared by a grand jury, the state attorney general's office announced on Monday.

The Providence County Grand Jury completed its investigation in the fatal shooting of Patrick Duffy by Patrolman Ronald Riley Jr. and returned no indictment, according to the attorney general's office.

Police have said Riley, an eight-year Providence police veteran, shot Duffy, 37, once in the chest on Sept. 27 after repeatedly telling him to drop the knife he was wielding and stop advancing toward him. Police believe the officer acted in self-defense. Duffy was a suspect in an earlier robbery at a nearby pizzeria, according to police.

A police review board had concluded Riley conformed to department policy. The shooting was reviewed by the grand jury, which is standard procedure.

Providence police spokesman Gene Riccio had no immediate comment. _Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

My brother was the second car on scene and saw the suspect shot as he got out of his cruiser. Ofc. Riley had no choice in his opinion.


----------

